# Suche geiles Gehäuse!



## Aaron1553 (26. April 2018)

*Suche geiles Gehäuse!*

Hey,
Suche ein ATX Gehäuse mit Sichtfenster, das genug Platz für eine nette Custom Wasserkülung hat, sehr nice ausschaut (RGB Lüfter)  und auch wenns geht schallgedämt ist  Wenn nicht ist auch nicht schlimm, nur der Rest.  Das Gehäuse sollte Grakas bis 320mm unterstützen (317mm ist meine) 
Gibts da was?  Oder was das das meiste hat? Budget bis 150 Euro

LG


----------



## Tolotos66 (26. April 2018)

*AW: Suche geiles Gehäuse!*

InWin 303/305 oder 805
Gruß T.


----------



## Aaron1553 (26. April 2018)

*AW: Suche geiles Gehäuse!*

Kennst noch irgendeins mit Netzteilabdeckung? 

Gruß


----------



## claster17 (26. April 2018)

*AW: Suche geiles Gehäuse!*

Lian Li PC-O11 Dynamic | Geizhals Deutschland
Corsair Crystal Series 570X RGB | Geizhals Deutschland

Wozu brauchst du bei einer Custom-WaKü Schalldämmung? In vielen Fällen wirkt sich die Dämmung sogar negativ aus.


----------



## Aaron1553 (26. April 2018)

*AW: Suche geiles Gehäuse!*

Hast recht  
Pumpe könnte etwas laut sein. Kp wird meine erste sein


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (26. April 2018)

*AW: Suche geiles Gehäuse!*

Im Define R6 dürfte auch Platz für ne Wakü sein


----------



## claster17 (26. April 2018)

*AW: Suche geiles Gehäuse!*

Hast du dich denn schon nach einem Wasserkühler für die 1070Ti HoF umgeschaut? Mir fallen da nur Bitspower, Bykski und Barrow ein. Wenn du die sowieso nur luftkühlen willst, verstehe ich den Sinn hinter der WaKü nicht, denn in erster Linie macht man das, um die GraKa ruhig zu stellen.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (26. April 2018)

*AW: Suche geiles GehÃ¤use!*

"Geiles" Gehäuse?
Bitteschön, gönn dir! 
YouTube


Sahara P35 RGB ESG Glaser Gaming: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


----------



## Aaron1553 (26. April 2018)

*AW: Suche geiles Gehäuse!*

Die WaKü kommt nur auf Prozessor


----------



## Aaron1553 (26. April 2018)

*AW: Suche geiles Gehäuse!*

Danke  das is geiL


----------



## Aaron1553 (26. April 2018)

*AW: Suche geiles Gehäuse!*

Geht mir fast nur ums optische


----------



## Aaron1553 (26. April 2018)

*AW: Suche geiles Gehäuse!*

Jo hast du erfahrungen oder technsiche daten von? Hab im internet nix gefunden.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (26. April 2018)

*AW: Suche geiles GehÃ¤use!*



Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> "Geiles" Gehäuse?
> Bitteschön, gönn dir!
> YouTube




Dafür ist der Link ja da, da wird es ausgiebig beschrieben


----------



## Aaron1553 (26. April 2018)

*AW: Suche geiles GehÃ¤use!*

Da stehen nur paar Infos, nicht viel. Passt da n 360er Radi rein? Genug Platz für ne Custum WaKü`?


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (26. April 2018)

*AW: Suche geiles Gehäuse!*



Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>           YouTube         <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<



Den Link meine ich!


----------



## Aaron1553 (27. April 2018)

*AW: Suche geiles Gehäuse!*

Thank u


----------



## Aaron1553 (27. April 2018)

*AW: Suche geiles Gehäuse!*

Sharkoon TG5 RGB oder das? Beide geil  Was ist deine Meinung?


----------



## Venom89 (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Suche geiles Gehäuse!*

Geil?  ist jetzt ein Witz oder? Das einzig gute ist wohl das Glas. Der Rest ist einmal nichts.
Kabelmanagement? Gibt es nicht. 

Was möchtest du denn überhaupt verbauen und wie hast du dir die Kühlung vorgestellt?


----------

